

Ask HN: What's the best keyboard you've ever used? - MrMike

My puppy had chewed a part way through my Logitech G15 cord in a few spots. It would work from depending on how I wiggled the cord. Now, it's gone.<p>I'm not a gamer; it was reco'd to me years ago, but I have no use for the macro keys.<p>What's the most comfortable keyboard (not split/"ergonomic"/whatever those are called) you've ever used?
======
stevetjoa
I just bought the Das Keyboard Ultimate, and I like it a lot. The keys are
firm and clicky, but not as firm as I remember the IBM Model M being. I'm
slowly getting used to the unmarked keys, particularly the number row. The
keyboard as a whole is weighted and doesn't move while typing. It's great.

For laptops, I love the Thinkpad. I returned an Asus Eee PC for the sole
reason that the keyboard was unusable, and instead bought the Thinkpad.

Despite owning a MacBook Pro, I don't like the Mac keyboard and probably never
will.

In case you haven't seen the Stack Overflow post on keyboards:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-
programm...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-programmers)

------
PonyGumbo
Everyone seems to have a different idea about what's comfortable. I use an
Apple keyboard because I like extremely short key travel. Every time I use a
'normal' keyboard now, it feels like I'm typing on an old manual typewriter.

------
teh_david
I have just moved from a G15, which I loved, to a split keyboard (a Kinesis
Advantage). Despite split keyboards not being your cup of tea, I would highly
recommend looking for a mechanical keyboard.

The Kinesis has mechanical switches - they are awesome and really nice to type
on. The tactile sensation of the keys, with the small audible click, and the
fact you don't have to hammer the key all the way down are what makes it for
me.

------
caudipublius
Das keyboard is right, but that's for my next upgrade.

I bought a Razer Tarantula when I was still into video games. I outgrew (not
really) the games but the keyboard still holds. The keys, halfway in between a
full keyboard and notebook keyboard, are laid out perfectly.

Even though I do say the Das Keyboard, I've been with the Tarantula enough to
recommend it as well.

I code now, all I ever do with it.

------
pdenya
I like the apple wireless usb keyboard without the numeric keypad. It's got a
small width while still being comfortable meaning there's more room on my
desk, I can slide it easily but it stays in place while I'm typing, the
chicklet keys are easy and fast to press and don't make too loud or quiet of a
clicking sound.

------
blcArmadillo
The keyboards on Thinkpads (laptop). You can buy standalone ones from lenovo
although I've heard that they're not quite the same as the the ones on the
laptops. I love them so much I've been tempted to try and buy a replacement
one and build a converter so I can use it standalone.

------
Mankhool
BenQ designed by BMW. I bought mine for $4.99 new on Best Buy's clearance
site, but they are probably hard to find now. Here's a link to an image:
<http://ncix.com/products/?sku=15950>

------
andrewguenther
I had a 2010 Logitech DiNovo until recently, best keyboard I have ever owned.

------
tronjavolta
das keyboard

